# Colloidal Silver...



## BitterCowgal (Jan 1, 2008)

While it's not something I need right now, I like to have a bird medicine cabinet stocked and ready for action should the need ever arise. I was doing some research on Colloidal Silver for my pet mice whom had a bad 'cold' which refused to submit to normal medication. I had thought of Garlic but fear of causing them anemia by giving them too much kept me away from that so I was off to find a different alternative medicine. 
I stumbled upon several websites from bird folks whom gave Colloidal silver to their birds instead of traditional medicine. One of the websites is: http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/features_colloidalsilver.mgi

I bought some 30ppm Colloidal Silver made with distilled water from a Health Food Store locally but I'll be making my next bottle myself. In case your wondering...I gave my mice some Colloidal Silver in their water bottle and...,much to my surprise and joy, they have been sneeze free for the last four days. This being after only 2 days on the Silver Water. To further test the powers of Colloidal Silver, I took it along to my parents house where my mom had a cat whom had a chronic sneeze, lethargy, and a yeasty ear. I placed 2 drops in each ear and a dose of silver orally and he oddly enough became a very active, sneeze free, ear-stink free cat again overnight. I also used it on an infected ear on my parents German Shepard and within 24 hours it was no longer infected and was clearing up nicely. 

Both my mom and I came down with a nasty head cold. Having seen what the Silver did for the Mice, Cat and Dog...we became guinea pigs and took a dose ourselves. My mom felt 110% better the next day. I also felt a ton better. Not 100% but I took my dose mixed in water which may have diluted it's effects a bit. My dose was also far less than the bottle directs for an adult. The bottle states it's best taken neat on an empty stomach. Regardless, I felt a lot closer to my normal self, sneezed less, etc. Could have been a fluke but I don't think so. 

Anyway...has anyone else on here heard about/used Colloidal Silver for their birds, self or other animals?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

There was a guy on T.V. yesterday. I forget which show, but he had been using it for a long time. He said he started when he had a skin problem. He stated that since he has been using it, he does not have skin problems or get colds or feel run down anymore. 

But he does have one tiny problem. He turned blue. He is still using it. He would rather be blue than feel as he use to.

Like I said, he has been using it for along time, and his dosage was probably higher than needed.


----------



## BitterCowgal (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah...he is one of two cases. From what I've read..the first was a lady who was using Silver Nitrate, prescribed by her doctor, as a nasal spray. Silver Nitrate is not colloidal silver but the FDA went on ahead and blamed Colloidal anyhow. Silver Nitrate is not assimilated by the body well at all. The second case, the guy, was allegedly making his own Colloidal Silver but obviously had no clue what he was doing. He made it with tap water for one which is a huge no-no. It should be made with distilled only. Secondly, he left the silver 'brewing' for far too long. When they analyzed his home-brew they found it was way, way, WAY higher in ppm then anybody should ever be using especially given the dosage he was using. The size of the silver molecules was also way bigger than they ought to be, again caused by his improper 'brewing' method. If he'd have bothered to do any research first he'd have known better. Feel a bit sorry for the guy though. His brew was also found to be Silver Chloride not Colloidal Silver (which is nothing more than tiny molecules of Silver suspended in entirely pure water). Silver Chloride cannot be as easily assimilated by the body. 
Both cases of Agyria (spelling) are harmless other than the cosmetic flaw. Both could have been easily prevented by using only true colloidal silver in a proper dosage with proper ppm and molecule size.

Those are the only two known cases in all of written history associated with Colloidal Silver, from what I've read. If you want to get technical, there has never been any cases reported from true colloidal silver. I've yet to see a case of anything from true Colloidal anywhere. Definantly not been anything reported from animal usage. 

I was just curious as to if anyone else here has used it.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I really don't know anything about it. Just saw that guy yesterday. So it has to be the same guy that you are talking about. What ever he was taking made him feel better. Good enough for him to not want to stop taking it. He said he hasn't had a cold or the flu since he started taking it.


----------



## BitterCowgal (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep, that was the same guy. I'm not sure why they keep re-interviewing him as his case first broke the news a long time ago...lol. Obviously nothing better to report on right now.  Regardless of his cosmetic issue, his Silver Chloride seems to be working for him. There might just be something to this Silver thing. From what I've read, the silver molecules destroy all bad bacteria, virus, fungus and any other single celled organism (which includes some parasites). Allegedly there are no bacteria/virus/fungus/one cell organisms that are resistant. I've forgotten exactly -how- it's supposed to work but I know it's the silver molecules themselves that make all the difference. What I like about it is that 1) It apparently works and 2) It can be made very inexpensively right in your home with easy to make equipment. Home-brew solutions can be sent off to an independent lab to be analyzed so you know exactly how big the molecules of silver are, the purity of the water (as well as if it's tainted by salt which would make it Silver chloride), and the ppm. The testing is really inexpensive too which is super. Based on my own limited experiences as well as the thousands of testimonials I've read so far, I think I'll be making a Colloidal Silver maker and making my own to keep on hand. 

Edited to add...
I just did a google search on Argyria which is the condition the other two folks have and found that their are indeed a few more cases then then last time I did a google for the condition, which was several years ago when I was looking into it for myself. From what I'm reading though, it looks like lots of the folks were taking it on a daily basis and most were home-brew. I don't think I'd advocate taking -anything- meant to be a medicine on a daily basis but rather only on an as-needed basis. I doubt there is much risk involved with as-needed usage as long as the ppm, water purity and molecule size are correct. I don't know though. It's hard to cut through the hype (on both sides) and get straight to the facts....lol. I still think it's a great tool for natural health care.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have been using colloidal silver for rehabbing birds, and our wildlife rehabber has been using it in rehabbing birds for over 30 years.

Here is the brand we use:

http://www.sovereignsilver.info/silver_overview.php

I know of at least one member who also uses it to rehab birds, it is a wonderful antibacterial, and can be used directly in the eye for eye infections, to clean out wounds and down the throat for internal bacterial infections.

It is not the only product I use, I use it in combination with other things, and strictly follow dosage. One drop down the birds throat per day, for rehabbing birds.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

What's the shelf life for the product?

$14.99 for 2oz, 35$ for 8oz. Yikes!

I want some, but do they ever have a sale?

I bought some awhile ago but it got old so I threw it away. Not sure the shelf life. Long ago when I was shopping for it and there were so many web sites, who has the good stuff and who has bunk.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> What's the shelf life for the product?
> 
> $14.99 for 2oz, 35$ for 8oz. Yikes!
> 
> ...


Personally, KIPPY, I'd go with the product that Treesa uses.

Don't know whether they carry it, but you can check with Nature's Health Shoppe on the SE corner of Alma School/Elliot...ph: 480-821-1863...or order from the source that Treesa listed...  

Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Nature's Health Shoppe on the SE corner of Alma School/Elliot

Click to expand...

*Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have not seen the brand I use go on sale, however, you can find it sold cheaper at some health food stores. It lasts indefinitely.

After seeing the results, price is not a problem/issue.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We subscribe to CONSUMER REPORTS and in a recent issue they had a warning about using colloidal silver. This is the link to their website and a brief summary of what they said. The reference to colloidal silver is in the last paragraph. 

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...x=1&resultIndex=3&searchTerm=colloidal silver

This is not being posted to cause any controversy - just to make folks aware.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

HI..

All u guys praise Collodoil Silver so much but i couldnt find it any store here.. If possible, can u guys tell me its urdu translation?? I cudnt findit on google...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> We subscribe to CONSUMER REPORTS and in a recent issue they had a warning about using colloidal silver. This is the link to their website and a brief summary of what they said. The reference to colloidal silver is in the last paragraph.
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...x=1&resultIndex=3&searchTerm=colloidal silver
> 
> This is not being posted to cause any controversy - just to make folks aware.


A few weeks ago, there was a fellow from Oregon,in the news that had turned blue from taking CS. He looked very odd. KInd of like from a sci-fi movie.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Opinion on the web seems to be somewhat divided. I've read that it was discontinued as a 'mainstream' antibiotic due to the expense of producing it in times gone by. I would have thought that in this technological age, that would no longer be a factor, so are the big pharmaceuticals not picking up on it and conducting scientific test to prove (or disprove) is effectiveness? If it is as beneficial as claimed, then surely it's a goldmine to the big boys?

This site claims - or implies - that it can be successfully used for just about anything under the sun

http://www.regenerativenutrition.com/content.asp?id=61

To me, that just suggests the 'magic elixirs' that might have been sold in traveling shows in the days of the wild west (according to the movies). Adverts like that do the product more harm than good, I think.

As for the turning blue, well, here in the UK there were cases of kids turning a strange shade of orange/yellow after overindulging in some fruit-flavored soft drink. If people think that if a little of something may do them good, then a gallon will do 'em even more good, more fool them.

(Of course, if it treats 'everything', then it should also fix this 'Agyria'!)

I believe it can be useful as a topical treatment for eye infections in pigeons, but what specific pigeon ailments is it definitely known to cure and how widespread and proven is its use for pigeons? 

John


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> A few weeks ago, there was a fellow from Oregon,in the news that had turned blue from taking CS. He looked very odd. KInd of like from a sci-fi movie.


Was that condition permanent???


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> We subscribe to CONSUMER REPORTS and in a recent issue they had a warning about using colloidal silver. This is the link to their website and a brief summary of what they said. The reference to colloidal silver is in the last paragraph.
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...x=1&resultIndex=3&searchTerm=colloidal silver
> 
> This is not being posted to cause any controversy - just to make folks aware.


Likewise, not to cause controversy, (I'm perfectly willing to try the product out based on the first-hand experience of others, and I don't necessarily wholly trust the FDA) but here's another web site:

http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/PhonyAds/silverad.html

and here's one that has removed the product from its catalog due to a 2001 FDA ruling, but still makes info, and products for making your own CS available:

http://educate-yourself.org/cs/


----------



## BitterCowgal (Jan 1, 2008)

John_D said:


> Opinion on the web seems to be somewhat divided. I've read that it was discontinued as a 'mainstream' antibiotic due to the expense of producing it in times gone by. I would have thought that in this technological age, that would no longer be a factor, so are the big pharmaceuticals not picking up on it and conducting scientific test to prove (or disprove) is effectiveness? If it is as beneficial as claimed, then surely it's a goldmine to the big boys?


No it wouldn't be a goldmine for the big boys which is why, in my humble opinion, the FDA is trying to squash any attempts at it resurfacing. You can make Colloidal silver in your own home for $10 - $20 for the initial supplies. You do not need to rely on any one company to provide it to you. Once you have the supplies though you can make gallons upon gallons for no further cost. Why would the FDA whom has it's hand in the pockets of the drug companies want you to be able to make a 'drug' on your own, free of cost, that they won't see a penny for the production of? They wouldn't, so they keep throwing the utterly rare condition Agyria, of which there have only been a handful of cases worldwide, around like it's this extremely common condition (which it is not), trying to make folks terrified to even try the silver. Not everyone who uses Silver on a daily basis turns blue. Most, if not all, cases of Agyria, which yes is a permanent cosmetic flaw, are from the misuse of silver. The water wasn't pure, the micron size of the silver was too big for the body to assimilate, the person took an oversized dose, and/or the ppm was extraordinarily high. I believe they use this same scare tactic on other herbal/all-natural supplements as well. They know the truth and it scares -them- (because they're driven by money and a product the consumer can make/grow themselves doesn't equal money) so they try every way they can to scare folks into compliance. 

Again...the above is just my opinion so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

The way I see it, if Big Pharma is not interested and the FDA won't approve it,

*It must be good!!! *


I'm serious, not joking......


----------

